# Rat needed in NE Oklahoma.



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, PetSmart won't have any for another two weeks. I was hoping to get one before that, so here os a shot in the dark. I am looking for a young, healthy rat near Grove, which is located on Grand Lake O' the Cherokee. We are about 45 min from Joplin, MO, and an hour and a half from Tulsa. The closer the better. I prefer not going to Tulsa. I can meet half way if necessary. Please post here or pm me. Thank you!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you tried looking into rescues? Many of them will travel to meet you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not really worried about travel so long as it's not hours away. I was also kind hoping there might be a possible breeder someone mighy know of so I could go to them later as well.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You can always go to rescues again lol. There are always homeless rats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Nevermind, then.


----------

